
Ask HN: Script to run a site like HN? - 55555
I&#x27;m looking to build a site like HN as a hobby project and don&#x27;t really want to start from scratch. Would anyone be so kind as to help me build a list of codebases that are relevant?<p>So far I have...<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;reddit<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;antirez&#x2F;lamernews<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jcs&#x2F;lobsters
======
gus_massa
An outdated version of the HN code is in
[http://arclanguage.org/install](http://arclanguage.org/install)

------
jamram82
You should be able to create Hacker News clone using Telescope

[http://www.telescopeapp.org/](http://www.telescopeapp.org/)

